# MP 629



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Got this little beauty today in the mail. This is one sweet little car, and the bonus is it comes with a very nice box with no flaps missing, etc.... $15














.00 bucks....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That looks perfect, and it has 3 spring trucks.I do not recall seeing those on a 629. it looks like you are expanding your rail fleet.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> That looks perfect, and it has 3 spring trucks.I do not recall seeing those on a 629. it looks like you are expanding your rail fleet.


I love boxcars, refrig cars, reefers, and stock cars. I just can't get enough of them, and I try to buy the best ones I can afford. Nobody bid on this and I got it. I have 639's, 633's, 642's, 623's,923's,etc. I know I have more variations, but I just can't remember them all.. The ones I had as a kid back in the late 50's, early 60's were a 642, 633 and a 923.


----------



## FlyerDoc (Jan 24, 2014)

Beautiful and a great price. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

